# Some killer salmon



## JCAP (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey all,
   Been a while. Finally got our patio finished and was able to fire up a grill tonight. Chose salmon because…it’s good. Seasoned one up with SnP and one with a combo of Old Bat and Heath Riles Apple Rub. Then took some scallops and seasoned them with SnP or this Carribean BBQ seasoning I have. Grilled em all up over B&B Hickory and served with roasted beans and potatoes. Quality meal!

   Also I had this new to me hot sauce- Truff Black Truffle infused hot sauce. It was hot but the most flavorful hot sauce I’ve ever had. Simply amazing.

   Well thanks for looking all!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## DougE (Jun 12, 2021)

That's a great looking meal, right there!

I was just telling a friend the other day that I can't decide whether I like salmon better smoked or grilled. I smoked it the last couple times, so I think it's time for some grilled salmon next time I cook some, which is often a weekly thing during grilling season.


----------



## disco (Jun 12, 2021)

Super salmon! Big like!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2021)

looks like a delicous plate of food! , i'm not a huge salmon fan but i'll take a plate of those scallops.


----------



## JCAP (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks all. Appreciate it!



 smokerjim
- I’m the complete opposite. Scallops are fine but I prefer salmon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2021)

Excellent looking meal. Nicely done !


----------



## cmayna (Jun 13, 2021)

Grilling salmon is indeed a very nice change from smoking.  Looks like you nailed it.
And those scallops!!


----------

